
The investor who turned down Uber at a $5m valuation - so_tired
https://www.ft.com/content/de38388e-73a0-11e9-bbfb-5c68069fbd15
======
furriephillips
After the recent "Tesla Autonomy Day" video
[https://youtu.be/Ucp0TTmvqOE](https://youtu.be/Ucp0TTmvqOE) (almost 4h long,
but worth a watch), I do rather feel like the incumbent services are about to
be in a spot of bother. I think there's a bubble in this sector, and it's
going to pop.

------
so_tired
Paywall [http://archive.is/RJySp](http://archive.is/RJySp)

Also in the article:

> Venture capital heavyweight Mark Cuban ...

